# hymer 644 (rear lounge model)- spare wheel storage



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*In its designated storage place in the Hymer 644, the spare wheel is very difficult to access without completely unloading the under lounge storage area. Not only that, it only just fits into the actual space provided for it. Has anybody any suggestions for an alternative storage site? ( we really don't want to put it on the roof).*


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi charlieivan
We had a Hymer S660 some time ago... It had the spare wheel located under the rear boot floor, I think it was suspended from the chassis legs??
The 660 is / was the Mercedes base version of the 644 (Fiat base) so I cannot tell you if the chassis is similar or not, I would suspect not though.
Anyway the spare wheel carrier was "similar" to the Alko type as used on caravans, so maybe that is an option for you? Or maybe check out a commercial breakers yard to see if they have something that can be adapted for the Hymer....

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Charlievan,
I'm sorry can't help with your request because we don't yet possess a motorhome.
However, maybe you could help us. We were unaware that Hymer make rear lounge models which is the layout we prefer. Could you tell me if your motorhome is a new or older model. Thanks for your help,
Norman


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi TUCANO
If you want information on the various Hymer layouts, have a look Here and then click on Hymer layouts....
They are very knowledgeable and helpful people so it is worth maybe calling them and also having a look at the MH's they have for sale...

Keith


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Keith,

Thanks for that, busy looking now, may have to add another "maybe" to the list.


Norman


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Charlievan*. can't help I am sorry.

*Norman* also have a look at www.campirama.be you can download all the specs and layouts in PDF format. very good Belgian firm to deal with.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Some American RVs use an externally mounted spare wheel carrier which fits into the square towball receiver on the rear, may one of those could be modified.
Well Sid on your way Have you ventured into Boogie Street yet? I heard is is a bit tame from years ago. You haven't smuggled in any Wrigleys have you. God speed on your next leg.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We had a 1994 B644 rear lounge and the spare wheel was mounted under the bonnet on top of the engine on a large support. 
James


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer 644*

Greetings,

TUCANO, we have just ordered a new Hymer 644 with the rear lounge, we preferred this model because of its two seating areas and its 6 travel seats also, this is obviously a current model (2006) we pick it up in January.

Charlieivan, if you find any more information please let me know as we could be interested in moving the spare wheel to make room for more storage area, I suppose it may be possible that it would go under the vehicle on a carrier but have been told that the usual place for a spare on this vehicle is taken up by the insulated waste tank.

We saw loads of different layouts and preferred a garage model but none of the makes we saw would give us the 6 travel seats (apart from the Adriatik 660DP which is too long for our drive) and the versatile seating arrangement, also the quality of the furniture in the Hymer is superb, and you don't need a shoehorn to get into the washroom.

I am also interested to find out if we can have another smaller access door made for the nearside of the vehicle to ease storage which would otherwise be difficult to get into without going through the lounge seat bases.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Here are a couple of pics of the rear loungs and the storage area TUCANO, I cant fathom out how to attach two pics so I wil send the other in the next post.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer 644*

Greetings,

Another 644 rear lounge pic of the storage area at the rear.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer 644*

Hi Peter and others

If that is your new van Peter (well a look alike van anyway), it looks a lovely piece of kit.

Rapide561


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer 644*

Greetings,



> If that is your new van Peter (well a look alike van anyway), it looks a lovely piece of kit.


Thanks Russell, it is a clone of mine, actually that was a basic model in the showroom at Brownhills, they managed to find me the loaded one with air con etc at the store compound which had not been open to the public.

Although the fittings are the same, ours is more greyish and lighter inside.

When we compared the Hymer with the Ace Roma side by side there was no comparison although the Ace had a few practical items I would have liked.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Hymer 644*

Just looked at the pictures of your new 644.The spare wheel is stored upright in the garage space whereas on our model it is stored under the floor where the step up to the rear lounge is and only accessible from the garage which entails having to empty the garage to remove it.Also on our model we do have a smaller access door on the near side which gives access to the waste water drain valve and the nearside area of the garage.


----------

